# My new button



## Martijn (Jun 7, 2020)

I wanted to share my new button with y'all. 
It solidified with a long sought after dimple. I went through the recommended washes of the gold powder with HCL and then nitric. The nitric released some impurities i did not expect. 
Very happy with this 4.05 gram 8) 
The gold came from 50 RAM fingers, and part of their smashed RAM IC's processed without incinerating, a bunch of EPROMS and the last cleanup of the sulhuric cell when it got really dirty. 
Loads of knowledge gained from you all and a rewarding hobby. And got 16,5 gram of, i think/hope, relative pure gold since I started a couple of years ago. 
Not selling my gold, but I consider that a good return on investment, besides the knowledge.
Just almost running out of easy to handle material. Back to scrapping i guess. And pounding away at IC's is the next project.  

Martijn.


----------



## butcher (Jun 7, 2020)

Martijn, 
Nice gold, thanks for posting the picture, I like the picture almost as much as you like getting the gold.

Getting gold that pure from trash electronic scrap is no small task, taking nice pictures of gold also has its challenges, in the picture, it looks like the button is emitting a golden glow of light.


----------



## Martijn (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks. I know. It took me more than ten pictures to get one right in focus.


----------



## Shark (Jun 7, 2020)

I like seeing gold, even when it is not mine,


----------



## rickzeien (Jun 14, 2020)

Great looking gold!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Martijn (Jul 1, 2020)

Think this one is getting pretty close to pure!! 
Thank you so much Harold for your HCL, ammonia, HCL washing procedure. 
Followed every step and this was the result. So pleased i finally got one this nice. 
10.2 gram of pure happiness!! 
The majority is recovered gold from plated pins. 


:G


----------



## rickzeien (Jul 1, 2020)

Martijn said:


> Think this one is getting pretty close to pure!!
> Thank you so much Harold for your HCL, ammonia, HCL washing procedure.
> Followed every step and this was the result. So pleased i finally got one this nice.
> 10.2 gram of pure happiness!!
> ...


That is a thing of beauty! Congratulations.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 1, 2020)

Well done!! 8)


----------



## jarlowski1 (Jul 1, 2020)

Looks great. The washing of the gold is crucial to getting a nice clean product


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 1, 2020)

Excellent!

Dave


----------



## Shark (Jul 1, 2020)

Very Nice! 

Washing is a critical part of achieving high purity. Along with reaching a high purity comes some confidence in ones abilities. Congratulations!


----------



## Johnny5 (Jul 1, 2020)

Martijn said:


> Think this one is getting pretty close to pure!!



I've poured hundreds of pieces in my time. I would say that button is easily .990-.999 pure.


----------



## DylanDownright84 (Jul 3, 2020)

Gorgeous button man! Those crystals ontop with that little crunchy pipe shows some purity. I'm mesmerized by those everytime I see them.


----------

